# AeroBee



## Pedalin Past (Mar 15, 2017)

Picked this up last month while on an "Old Cars and Parts" trip.  Started cleaning it up this week.  Would look great displayed with a Dodge Super Bee!


----------



## buck hughes (May 26, 2017)

is this for sale?


----------



## madsapper (May 27, 2017)

I have a set of real nice fenders and rims off a girls renegade if you decide to keep and restore it.


----------

